# Marcelo Garcia Sig!



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Firstly, I'd like to take the time to welcome myself to the Lifetime Members club (took me long enough).

Now, I'm after a Marcelo Garcia sig ... I haven't got a particular style in mind, however a pic that I'd like included is attached. I'll let you guys run wild with it.

50k creds too just for your time.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will see what I can do tonight for ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

His sig will be able to submit all of our sigs combined.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Maia is still the man! :thumb02:


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I will see what I can do tonight for ya! :thumbsup:


Thanks brother 



dudeabides said:


> His sig will be able to submit all of our sigs combined.


lmao that's the plan!



HitOrGetHit said:


> Maia is still the man! :thumb02:


... I'll reply to this one after I get my sig :laugh:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Alright bud, here is what I came up with. I tried a few new things. The size is more vertical than horizontal like sigs usually are. Let me know if you like it, if not I will whip up something else. :thumbsup:


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I love it man (always good to be different hehe), thanks a bunch. Praise and creds coming your way.


----------

